# Prawns



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

This might be stupid of me, but I want to breed human edible prawns is it possible? and where do I begin?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I think saltwater edible prawns have a planktonic larval stage where they are Very, very small and easily sucked into filters. The amount of money and effort needed to rear them on a small scale in the home would be astronomical compared to the final product of edible prawn. It is possible in large outdoor ponds with freshwater prawns in the right climate.

The only shrimp farming I have heard of is on a large scale? Maybe someone here has experience with it though.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

A friend of mine rears prawns in Vanuatu and you need to do in outdoor ponds for sure. Anything small scale is a waste of time. I have seen their set ups and it is a lot of work.


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

id say hit the store lol save you some time


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The prawns you find in the market live in very cold BC waters. I tried getting one from the store in a bag of water and it didn't even survive 24 hours. I got it home from T&T within 10 minutes but it didn't look good in a cool water tank (<20C). They need a chiller for sure. I wouldn't bother. It is far too much trouble and probably impossible around here outside of the Vancouver Aquarium.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you for your input guys!


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

wont hurt to try!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Smallermouse said:


> wont hurt to try!


It will hurt his wallet.


----------

